# MELBOURNE | Melbourne Square - 93-119 Kavanagh | 231m | 70 fl | 179m | 59 fl | 180m | 54 fl | 175m x 2 | 56 fl x 2 | 145m | 37 fl | T/O



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Project render:








Ozscraper subforum thread: SOUTHBANK > Melbourne Square - 93-119 Kavanagh Street...
Project overview: Melbourne Square - 93-119 Kavanagh Street, Southbank - Project Details

'Southbank to gain new park' - Urban.melbourne
Southbank set to gain a new park



> *Six more skyscrapers for Southbank under Malaysian developer's plans*
> 
> A vast Southbank car park the size of the MCG will be transformed into a citadel of apartments, hotels and commercial office towers under final plans put forward by a Malaysian developer.
> 
> ...











1 x 145m - Commercial
2 x 175m - Residential
1 x 180m - Hotel
2 x 226m - Residential

Submission to council (who approve of the proposal) renders and stats inside:
http://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/AboutCouncil/Meetings/Lists/CouncilMeetingAgendaItems/Attachments/12901/DEC15 FMC2 AGENDA ITEM 6.3.pdf

It is now upto the planning minister to decide on the outcome.

Site Context:

























Park/public area renders & elevations:









Wind tunnel model:












------------

------------


Jan 2021 update, the first two towers have been completed, the design was swapped to an oval shaped tower instead of diamond shaped towers for the project.



2020-12-26 by Grollo


----------



## tiggyinmelbs (May 6, 2013)

yummies i think melb needs more hotels


----------



## danial.z5 (Dec 2, 2015)

......wow.....


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Melbourne is truly beginning to look big and Chicago-esque in the 3rd last pic - and to think that isn't even a fraction of all that's proposed in that view!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

nameless dude said:


> Melbourne is truly beginning to look big and Chicago-esque in the 3rd last pic - and to think that isn't even a fraction of all that's proposed in that view!


Not so sure about that. Melbourne's variation in street patterns and more organic designs in recent years don't make me see much of a comparison to Chicago. Quite frankly, I think Melbourne's outdoing it by a long shot in new architecture.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Well i was talking mainly about the skyline silhouette - especially once you consider that both have a gridded layout and have a river cutting through the skyline, then despite the obvious fact that one is currently larger than the other I think from certain angles the two skylines actually resemble each other pretty well in terms of their overall shape. But then like you said there are differences when it comes to architecture and streetscapes.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz (May 6, 2013)

This has been approved

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...s/news-story/b9a7ad0e497def00843f44cb242b945f


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

From Urban.melbourne, showing the context of approved (blue), proposed (red) and under construction (green) towers around Southbank. (river = black) This development is the cluster of blue towers at back centre.


PaPa Riddlz said:


> *SOUTHBANK'S SURGE CONTINUES: ANOTHER CBD MODEL UPDATE*
> 
> _https://urban.melbourne/development/2016/02/04/southbanks-surge-continues-another-cbd-model-update_


----------



## pdoff (Mar 22, 2016)

21 February:



redden said:


> Near the City Link depot.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-01 by redden


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



worzil said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



JCooza said:


> Update from the webcam on MS website. Looks like 2 level 9s on the top core


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-26 by Danny21


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-20 by redden










2019-02-27 by redden


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*26/03*





































Posted by Redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-03 by Redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-03 by Redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-02 by redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-28 by redden


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

redden said:


> Looking impressive, from Kingsway and Sturt Street.


--


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-19 by melbournee12










2019-10-21 by redden


----------



## JCooza (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by Worzil



worzil said:


>


----------



## redden (Mar 15, 2010)

The 600 room Hilton hotel should start construction this year.



rodohert said:


>





redden said:


>





JCooza said:


>


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-10 by Sydney Struwig










2020-08-20 by [U]Drunkill[/U]


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @worzil


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @Papps


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/23

Friday morning in Melbourne. by dok1969, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 24

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, trên Flickr


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Originally posted by Toskabob but thanks to reddit user _take_me_away


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 01









Simply Beaming by Gavin Queit on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-25 by [U]MelbSkyline[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-26 by Grollo


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 06

Melbourne by Niaz Mahmood, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 12

The ever changing Melbourne Skyline by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like eliptical shape buildings


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

This is a quality development, hope it doesn't look too over crowded once complete.
Love the shape of these towers.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 22

melbourne-1182-ps-w by Peter Williams, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 24

Southbank skyline from The Shrine by PABpics, trên Flickr

Feb 26

CBD from South Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------

